# Safe In My Garden



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I wondered what the dog was looking at, so i looked out the window, there was a young wild rabbit in my front garden, it must have come over from the fields near by, i took a photo then my big dogs rippewd my blinds down and smashed them ha ha, the wifes not happy, jeff


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

mmmmm lots of tasty Dandilions! I take it you are going to let the baby rabbit grow up before shooting him? 
They are great photos! ....
And the dogs,,, obviously disgusted.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ulfenspirit said:


> mmmmm lots of tasty Dandilions! I take it you are going to let the baby rabbit grow up before shooting him?
> They are great photos! ....
> And the dogs,,, obviously disgusted.


he will be trapped with my live trap and put on the railway banks were he will be safe, i live near a busy road and it mite get run over, jeff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a good thing Jeff. I don't hunt in my garden ether even though there are plenty of dove pigeon and squirrel that can be safely shoot. But I let them go about there way with no worries.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

dragonmaster said:


> Thats a good thing Jeff. I don't hunt in my garden ether even though there are plenty of dove pigeon and squirrel that can be safely shoot. But I let them go about there way with no worries.


I like that idea, I guess that I'm not the only one who keeps a back yard animal refuge








I like to sit and observe their comings and goings, and their habits that I can retrack in the field and forest. Though occasionaly I'll "pop" the occasional bothersome crow if he is harassing the local more peaceful wildlife.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I like to sit and observe them turn golden brown.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The young rabbit is now were it belongs, on the banks, it will be safe there, jeff


----------

